# The Pointing Dog Journal



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

With a few of the HVF members actually getting out into the field and talking to trainers I thought I would suggest a nice bimonthly magazine "The Pointing Dog Journal".

Always interesting stories and training tips that I really enjoy. Just in this issue, the PDJ has added and rolled into the magazine a section "Field Trial Magazine". This was a separate magazine for years but FTM fell on tough times. Now the two have joined into one.

I really enjoy reading about the very best of the best in the pointing breeds and the men and women who commit their lives to the breeds they raise and/or train.

The Pointer is the breed of choice of the hardcore. 

Small excerpt from an article "A Prairie Pilgrimage" by Tom Davis.

_"One of the many impressions I formed during my time on the prairies, two stand out. One is that there is nothing on earth like an All-Age pointer. They are freaks of nature, other-worldly in their combination of drive, desire, stamina, speed, range and, last but by no means least, heat-proofing - to say nothing of the skill set that enables then to find and point birds in every extreme of terrain and weather.
The other impression is that these guys work incredibly hard. Which is not to say they don't enjoy it, because obviously they do; as Allen likes to say, "If you're having a good 
time, chances are your dog's having a good time.""_


So if you ever want to glimpse into a world completely different than city or suburban life grab a copy or try a subscription.

www.pointingdogjournal.com

Some of the stories remind me of my friend Ken in South Dakota living his dream training pointing breeds. Maybe a champion or two. The same article stated regarding field trial training that _"One good summer on the prairies is worth two years anywhere else."_

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Being a long time member of pheasants forever -quail forever and ducks unlimited and being old school - I love having their mags on my coffee table - the art work training articles and contributing to great causes does my heart good - pick a publication that meets your needs and go for it - do not want to subscribe get your public library to start getting it (costs them nothing) - met my first 3 V's either sire or dam in the fields of Montana and all were winners - PIKE my first breeder pup ( after a lot of research ) is fantastic ! unless your rich or retired only a great trainer can put your pup on wild birds Thur the summer - agree with RBD there is no substitute for wild birds -


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I too enjoyed reading the magazine - we got a copy as we were subscribers (and author) in Field Trial magazine. The article on the Prairie was especially interesting to me for all the very same reasons so well stated by RBD.

I did find it somewhat bristling that there was a "reader submission" entitled "The Whistle". It peaked my interest and though it wasn't a direct plagiarism after reading it, there were an awful lot of similarities to one I wrote and was published in Field Trial Magazine a year earlier bearing the same title (the editor of which moved to PDJ). I also have it on my blog.

http://www.willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2010/12/south-dakota-epilogue-whistle.html

I suppose I should just heed the old adage - "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery".

8)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> I too enjoyed reading the magazine - we got a copy as we were subscribers (and author) in Field Trial magazine. The article on the Prairie was especially interesting to me for all the very same reasons so well stated by RBD.
> 
> I did find it somewhat bristling that there was a "reader submission" entitled "The Whistle". It peaked my interest and though it wasn't a direct plagiarism after reading it, there were an awful lot of similarities to one I wrote and was published in Field Trial Magazine a year earlier bearing the same title (the editor of which moved to PDJ). I also have it on my blog.
> 
> ...


----------

